# Cutting top of my case for clear window need some help on edging



## 2003CRF450GUY (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello I need to know what this product is called and were I can buy it from, I’m talking about the black edging he used in this pick for the window it looks so good I want to do the same. 
Also would a hot glue gun be good enough to adhere the window in place or should I use some weather strip adhesive thanks.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 21, 2007)

thats just a weather strip.... just pick it up at home depot or any home improvment store.

I think hot glue will work fine


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 21, 2007)

for a cool look, use stainless steel nuts and bolts, check out my case i did the side panel on it(specs)


----------



## MadCow (Jun 21, 2007)

I also used weather stripping, but make sure you get it as soft as possible. I bought hard weather stripping and it doesn't stick very well in the sharp edges. I used some really strong double-sided tape to hold the windows, but hot glue should work better, but might turn out messy.


----------



## 2003CRF450GUY (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I got the clear plexus glass and weather strip but I’m still a little unsure about how to go about applying the weather strip. Do you use a heat gun to soften the rubber and do you overlap it on the edge?? Also I’m not sure if I bought the kind of weather strip that I should have, the stuff I got is called “Closed-cell, Sponge rubber tape 6x9mm" the guy at the hard ware store said it’s a forum of weather-stripping.


----------



## 2003CRF450GUY (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks to me like the weather striping is sandwich between the case and the weather stripping. I’m still not sure how to going about doing this, do you glue the window in place first and then fix the weather stripping in place?


----------



## MadCow (Jun 22, 2007)

I think you have the wrong type of weather stripping, what I used was a rounded rubber tube-like thing with a cutout on one side so that you can slide it over a sheet of metal. I can't really explain it. It meant to be used on the edges of a car window frame I think. It has a similar shape to this: http://canadiantire.ca/browse/produ...2547764660&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true, except it's much smaller.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 22, 2007)

If the weather striping doesn't work, use screws and or nuts and bolts to hold it down but still have the weather stripping in for a good seal, and how bout some pics for us? Will help.


----------



## keakar (Jun 22, 2007)

use this : http://www.moddersmart.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=244


it will give you a better looking job than weather stripping


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 23, 2007)

That looks like a very good idea. The cheapest and very clean way, use hot glue, cut the hole out and install the plexi on the side so it covers any ruff edges on the plexi it self.


----------



## MadCow (Jun 23, 2007)

keakar said:


> use this : http://www.moddersmart.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=244
> 
> 
> it will give you a better looking job than weather stripping



That's pretty much what I used, except I bought mine at Canadian Tire. I just pout that on and used double-sided tape to stick the window to the molding.


----------



## 2003CRF450GUY (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey thanks for the tips but none of the links with picks seem to be working. Could someone post a pick of the rite stuff I should use, I have a vary good idea now but a pick would sure help.


----------



## keakar (Jun 23, 2007)

i found a good picture of the window gasket for you here :

http://www.directron.com/strip.html

or you can google case window kits like this one :

http://www.directron.com/clearwin.html

 you will get the plexi and the gasket made for a professional look.  

just cut to size and shape you want.


----------



## nora.e (Jun 23, 2007)

Take a look at www.crazypc.com they sell window kits too.


----------



## 2003CRF450GUY (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks to me like the window is meant to fit in the outer grove of the weather strip and sit flush with the metal. Are these meant to be fit in place level with the case metal or is the window glued on the under side of the weather strip?

Also what is good for removing paint in tight spots, I would like to remove all paint in my case and repaint it, the original paint is flaking it just bugs the hell out of me.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## MadCow (Jun 29, 2007)

I used sandpaper for tight spots and an electric sander for everything else.

That kit does look like you have to pt the window into the strip,which would make it pretty hard to cut out exactly the right size from the case.


----------



## nora.e (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out the paint strippers at the home building store. Look for The stuff By 3M called "Safest Stripper", goes for about $12 a quart. It's non toxic and works great to get the paint out of every corner!


----------



## 2003CRF450GUY (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I have the front of my pc all painted and it looks better then I could have imagined. When I finish it I will up post some picks, I think you guys will like it I have spent a ridicules amount of hours on it.


----------



## keakar (Jul 2, 2007)

2003CRF450GUY said:


> It looks to me like the window is meant to fit in the outer grove of the weather strip and sit flush with the metal. Are these meant to be fit in place level with the case metal or is the window glued on the under side of the weather strip?
> 
> Also what is good for removing paint in tight spots, I would like to remove all paint in my case and repaint it, the original paint is flaking it just bugs the hell out of me.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys



yes it is kinda flush fitting. first cut hole in case, then install gasket, then when you slip plexi into groove it presses gasket tight to edges of hole locking it all in place. a good tip is use the hole to mark plexi then it will be exact and tight fit in gasket after you sand edges smooth.

you dont need to glue anything in place and it will pop back out with some pressure so you can change plexi or remove it for detailing/frosting etc.


----------



## lightsaber (Jul 5, 2007)

Now that you have a clear window, you can also add internal LED light for real time color effects. See DIY product at http://www.a-r-e.nl

I'm using the DIY LED strip externally on the wall, but if you have a clear window, this could be nice too.


----------

